# Vibes for Teddy please



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He's being neutered today, we have a vet very experienced in giants doing it... im really nervous though...


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ohhh Good Luck Teddy. Will deff keep him in my prayers today Crofty! Dont worry Im sure he will come out fine ready to eat all the yummy tretas he has waiting for him!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Good luck Teddy. Let us know how he gets on x

(bits in the post today  )


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww good luck Teddy!! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh he will be just fine so stop worrying!!

good luck teddy x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Like Frags said don't worry he'll be fine!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just rang, he's doing fine am picking him up at 3.10pm just need pooing vibes, have cleane dout his hutch/run.... although he only poo's and wee's in one litter tray in the sleeping area (cleanest bun i have ever met!!) but have given him all fresh bedding and bought some timothy herbage hay for him.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Great News! Give him a big cuddle and kiss from me!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bless him, he will be home soon, xxxxx


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw how spoilt is Teddy  He'll be so relieved to see you.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Poo! Teddy poo!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Poo! Teddy poo!


:lol: your so funny! But yeah I agree. Poo! Teddy Poo!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhhh bless his furry tea bags  
glad he is doing well, teddy pooooooooooooooooo!!! lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> ahhhh bless his furry tea bags
> glad he is doing well, teddy pooooooooooooooooo!!! lol


The furry tea bags thing has really stuck hasn't it? Can't remember now who first said it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hope hes recovering ok. My vet advised me to keep my buns in after an op as the drugs lower the heart rate which can make them get cold, they also said to only use towels for a few days so nothing gets in the wounds. I'm sure he will be fine tho if tonight isnt going to be too cold.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad hes ok  Has he pooed yet?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I missed this thread. Hope the big lad is ok. x
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We had lots of poos last night and this morning, he lapped his metacam up, such a good boy!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad he is ok, that's the main thing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> The furry tea bags thing has really stuck hasn't it? Can't remember now who first said it.


I think that would be me 

I'm pleased that Teddy is doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay he poo'd Well done Teddy!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad to hear he's ok


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear he's ok!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad hes pooping! anyone else finding their rabbits are eating so much hay and pooing twice as much? with the cold weather or is this just my 2?


----------

